# PDF scramble pages generator



## Mr.Toad (May 26, 2011)

Hi there. It has been a while since I put this online. It's a web tool to generate scramble pages in PDF for 2x2-7x7, Pyraminx, Megaminx and Square-1. It's inspired on Stefan's tool, but now you can choose how many pages/scrambles you want, and for which category.

For the scrambles I adapted the algorithms from qqTimer, Jaap's site, and WCA official scrambler. Sorry, but for the small puzles the scrambles are not optimal.

The site it's in Spanish, but I don't think you'll find any trouble (_cantidad _= _amount_, _páginas _= _pages_, _mezclas _= _scrambles_).

I hope you find it useful, cheers.

www.rubikaz.com/ranking/generador.php


----------



## Jani (May 26, 2011)

This is good for non-computer practices.
Thanks!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2011)

Wow, that's very quick and easy to use. Bookmarked - thank you!


----------



## tim (May 26, 2011)

I just used it to print out scrambles for our next cube meeting. Thanks .


----------



## Cubenovice (May 26, 2011)

Added to favorites!

THX


----------



## riffz (May 27, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Toad (May 27, 2011)

I'm glad you like it


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 8, 2014)

Sorry for the crazy bump :/
This generator works great, but I was wondering whether the scrambles are generated in the same way that official (WCA) scrambles are generated. Basically, this would be very useful when I'm not at my computer, but are the scrambles produced "up to par" with modern scramblers? If not, is there another alternative that does essentially the same thing that is?
In particular, I am interested in the sq-1 scrambles.


----------

